# Chamber of Horrors (cassette tape)



## zosob80 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey, I was wondering if anybody out there had an mp3 file of the old Chamber of Horror cassette tapes that Dollat Stores used to sell in the late 80s/early 90s? if anyone remembers this, let me know, i would really love to find an mp3 of this tape!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Is this what you're looking for?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHAMBER-OF-HORRORS-SOUNDS-OF-HALLOWEEN-VOICES-SOUND-MUSIC-CASSETTE-/180965217162?pt=Music_Cassettes&hash=item2a225e138a

Lizzy


----------



## zosob80 (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes it is! Thank you so much!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Check Search here. It's been shared before.


----------

